# The ignorance! *MAJOR FACEPALM*



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok, so I was at my local diner, and I overhear some MORON at the table next to me talking about fish he's had. He was talking about how he was putting "feeder fish" WITH a betta fish in a 1.5 GALLON TANK!!!! Then he was talking about how they kept dying within 72 hours! You would think after two animals dying within a week, in a row, the average person would realize they are doing something wrong and maybe RESEARCH the topic or STOP BUYING FISH!!! That's not all, he was referring to the with numbers....9,. 10, 11, etc were "penciling" or "seizuring out".....omg I can't believe he killed that many fish....I really hate it when people's ignorance leads to the suffering of living things....:frustrated:


----------



## Akito38 (Aug 29, 2011)

Saw a family buying a gallon tank for the betta they were also buying and they wanted to put other fish in with the betta. People really need to read up more on how to do these things.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If ignorance like this frustrates you, steer clear of youtube and Yahoo Answers. I had to leave in the end - there were just too many people who wanted help, but refused to believe that they were doing something wrong.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I left yahoo answers a long time ago....


----------



## flyingxchanges (Mar 22, 2012)

oh my goodness.:shock: How can people be so ignorant!? 

I feel HORRIBLE about the first 2 Bettas I owned when I was a teenager. Little glass bowls, infrequent water changes...no heater, etc. But I wasn't that bad. 

I'm SO glad this time I found all you wonderful people to help me! And this time my fishies will live for years in stead of months :-D

Thank goodness for all you educated fish people out there that help keep the fishies happy and healthy!


----------



## Nuzzlux (Apr 1, 2012)

friend of mine had 2 betta in a 2.5 gal. I told her many times that was too small. She didn't care. Then randomly she bought 3 neon tetra and put them in a new 1 gallon with her other betta she got on a whim the same day. I got so mad at her. I told her to take the tetra out NOW and put them in the 2.5 gallon. She did. and of course the tetra ended up dying a few days later. But at least I saved her new betta in the 1 gal tank. So irresponsible it hurts. I try to explain to her the nitrogen cycle, over stocking, and schooling but she just pushes it off. UGH. She recently bought a cichlid and has it in 2.5 gal tank....... I just want to slap her -_-


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I was sitting the backseat while my sister and her friend were going to petco. Her friend said she got sick of her guppies breeding so she took the whole tank and dumped them all out on the sidewalk :evil:


----------



## IndeedPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

See, the petco near my house has a fish snob working there. She tells people right off the bat that they bettas won't survive well in little tanks and questions their set up before she'll even sell them a fish. She does her best but I've seen a few idiots say "Nah, I know people who keep bettas in jars." She's like "Yeah, and they don't last longer than a year or so, right? They'll also never be as happy, entertaining, or healthy as fish in 5g tanks."

I love her.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

i would kill someone pouring guppies on the sidewalk and I have icknophobia a fear of dead fish also I am afraid my first three fish lived in cold bowls and when I took the ten down i put the heater in there then he took the ten happy ending for the third named the account after him he is a chocolate Betta and his name is carter he is hyper aggressive sorry for the old thread bringing up but great stories.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

I was walking in the streets,then I saw a young kid holding a betta in a cup,and the mom looked like she knows NOTHING about betta.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

How does one know someone knows nothing about a Betta by looking at them? If I were walking down the street with my 4 yr old son while he was holding a Betta, could one assume I know nothing about them? hahah You're so silly Bresn


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

SonGoes on about fish's name)

Mom:Ok.....Anything you want...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would of chased her down and informed them about proper fish care around here not many ignorant pet keepers except fiddler crabs everyone puts them in freshwater it is so sad.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Yup, and if someone did that to me, I'd let them have an earful. Ya's gotta be careful, especially with Moms. We don't take much from people, let alone strangers. I'm just saying, not nice to judge someone based on looks. She may have been someone having a bad day and just told her kid whatever they wanted so she could get home lol But on the other hand, yes she could have been someone who knew little, or someone who probably joined this forum shortly after getting it.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Beside that,I saw over 20 bags of goldfish and over 8 cups of betta.

It seems almost no one knows about fish care.Parents and son that knows almost nothing about fishes and girls and guys that goes "****" once in a while.HOW could the fishes live with them!!


----------



## Joaquin (Mar 24, 2012)

Aw...I get sad reading all this . I wish people were more informed about animal care in general.

I try to let people know about bettas when I'm in the betta section and see them deciding on whether or not to buy one. I try to tell them to make sure to buy things such as water conditioner and stuff...I don't know if they listen in the end, but it's worth a try.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

At least in the back of there mind they know you are right. I read a yahoo thing thing where a teacher kept the class Betta in a .5 tank a Betta keeper took care of it in a 10 gallon medicated it he had to bring it back to school and the teacher said he hurt it the student cured the fin rot and as sad as he was brought the fish with some decorations and everyone there said hiding spots are bad for bettas it is in yahoo under ignorant Betta keeper also some tried to keep a green terror and an Oscar in a 12 gallon and then says he had them 4 months and they only grow the size of their tanks a friend of mine keeps trying to tell me fish are only decorations.


----------



## DanielleB (Aug 16, 2012)

You can't blame people. When I was younger we bought a goldfish and a goldfish bowl and that was it. There was nothing to tell us that this was wrong. I'm pretty sure the goldfish only lasted a couple of months. But how were we to know.
Nowadays people who know nothing about fish go to Petco or Petsmart & just buy fish, take them home and do the same thing. They are just regular people, not like the people here who are genuine fish lovers who really take care of their fish and do research.
It should be up to the people at the pet stores to inform people about the fish they want to buy, but these are just retails stores who hire people without real knowledge about fishkeeping. I'm sure they give them basic lessons, but they are just regular folks who needed a job and took it. They are not people with PHDs in oceanography, they are just salespeople like any other retail store. 
So there will always be people who buy fish, bring them home and just put them in bowls and other people who will try to learn as much as possible about fishkeeping. It's no use complaining about people who don't do research into the hobby. That's the way it's always been and will never change.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I really can't agree. I think you CAN blame people.

I was one of those eedjits who bought a betta, stuck it in a vase.. Then, because my head is not entirely up my arse, I went about researching how to care for this animal I'd bought and was now responsible for.

It wouldn't matter - pond snail or African elephant - if I am responsible for a pet, I want to know how to care for it well.

Because that's what people who understand the responsibility of having pets do. 

And I think that for people who treat fish or any other pet as a decoration, like they don't matter, or who are too lazy or ignorant to want to use Google.. being blamed for that animal's death and suffering is exactly what SHOULD happen - shame is a powerful motivating tool, and if it IS their fault the fish died/suffered, better they know it, right? So why not call it when you see it. 

Maybe if reason isn't working to save their animals from a horrible existence followed shortly by a horrible death, the shame of being called on animal cruelty will.


----------



## DanielleB (Aug 16, 2012)

The problem is a lot of people just regard fish as fish and not as a pet like a dog or a cat. There are no major campaigns or advertising by animal cruelty groups as when they advertise against cruelty to dogs or cats. So how are people to know? Sure if you happen to be in the pet store at the time someone is looking at a goldfish and you can tell them a fishbowl will not be proper or that you can not put 2 Bettas together, but this will not usually be the case. Of the few fish I have bought, only one time did a salesperson ask me what kind of tank I was putting it in. So most of the time people who are not knowledgeable about fishkeeping will just go into the store, buy the fish, a bowl, and some fish food, and that will be all they do. It's not thier fault. If you want to blame anyone, blame the stores. In Petsmart you can walk in, buy 2 male Bettas, go to the cash register without anyone telling you or any signs posted over the Bettas, telling you that you can not put 2 males in the same tank. You can't blame people, you have to blame the stores for not informing people properly on how to care for their fish.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Nuzzlux said:


> She recently bought a cichlid and has it in 2.5 gal tank.......


How? How is it possible that the pet store let her buy just one cichlid and a 2.5 gallon tank to put it in?? Some species will be nearly the same size as a 2.5 gallon tank once they're finished growing! There's a lot of folks who are ignorant about bettas due to the betta-as-decorative-object "trend", but much less when it comes to cichlids.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Well its both parties fault really store for misinformation and yourself for not researching beforehand. I was one of those people who won a goldfish at a fair and put it in a bowl when I was like 7, Now i know that is horrible. People who just have them as decorations are different they think of them as objects and most do not really care for the fish itself rather its appealing appearance eventually diminishing due to lack of care I'm talking about offices with those horrible wall 1 gallon tanks that look like bubbles.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm afraid we'll have to agree to disagree, which is alright by me. 

I was told the spiel about bettas only needing small spaces, able to live in cold water, etc, by the usual pet store muppet with no clue.. 

But I still did the research. Thank goodness. IMO, there's no excuse - particularly not these days, with Google a fingertip away. Nobody's THAT busy that they can't spare 60 seconds to Google 'fish care'. Unless they just don't have it in their awareness that fish might have needs outside of looking pretty for their owners. 

And yes, I see this is what you're saying - but it remains that we live in the age of information, and it's not like it isn't right -there- to be found, if anyone wishes to bother looking.

I do agree on one point - there's nothing anyone can do about other people's ignorance on a mass level, especially if that ignorance is strenuously defended. But if somebody's fish are suffering and dying out of their own lack of motivation to see to it that their pets are well cared for, I don't see why they (who made the choice to purchase the pet) shouldn't be regarded as being at fault.

Because, when it comes to it, they _are_.

And being told so might just wake them up a bit, who knows?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought my Betta in a big vase now he lives in a heated planted 10 gallon tank some people just do not want to learn if pet stores used aspies labor it is a win win cheap labor experienced people. My local pet store keeps fiddler crabs in freshwater we should start an organization like PETA except more sane. some people like to be ignorant.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

+1 choclate I had my Betta in a vase too Now he is also in a heated filtered 10 gallon with 2 cories. Yahoo answers is sometimes so dumb glad i found this forum very informative.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

i wish I could keep fish with my Betta he is one of those hyper aggressive bettas he will fight anything ounce a piece of Labrador fur was in his mouth put my hand in the tank he bit my finger real hard kinda hurt.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Wow, the ignorance of people overwhelms me. I don't understand. A fish is a living thing right? It needs food and water, air and has a beating heart. What more of a definition do we need to label it like our pet dog, cat or horse? 

Of course, I was one of those people that had nagged my mum for a while about getting a fish. I didn't care what type or anything, I just wanted a fish. I bought a tiny tank, I'm much to embarrassed to tell you guys the size of it. I went to the petstore and immediately walked past the Betta section to the goldfish. The petstore employee then came to tell me that a goldfish would need a filter and a large tank. Of course, this is the only valuable info this woman gave me. She then told me that betta's live in puddles, can eat goldfish flakes and don't need a heater because whatever I can give it will be better than what they have in the wild. I am more than happy to say that I returned home, after setting up Stu's small tiny tank. I noticed that something didn't well feel right. I went home and researched for three hours, I found this website, and a few others which were really great. A week later, I had a 3 Gallon tank and heater, along with some hiding places. 

So, how hard is it really to do research? Five minutes on the internet and $50 dollars can save you a lot of trouble in the future.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's a lot easier nowadays to do research with the internet. Before the internet was so popular, all you had were books (which often contained outdated and incorrect information) and the LFS staff. 

All my fish died horrible horrible deaths back then. I had seahorses because the lady at the store said they were great for a first time fishkeeper. Then some kind of other saltwater fish that both died within a week of me owning them. That was all my birthday and Christmas money blown, totally discounting the fact that I lost my fish. 

Does that make me a bad fishkeeper? I would like to think not, since nothing like that has happened to me since. I learned from my mistakes and when I returned to the hobby around nine or so years later I did my research beforehand.

I think you really can only use the excuse of ignorance once. Especially in this day and age where soooo much information is at your fingertips. 

However, there are some people who you can never change, no matter how persuasive your argument. To a lot of people out there a fish is just a fish. If it dies or gets sick you just flush it and trot off to the store to buy a new one. This is partly because fish are so cheap they are practically disposable goods, and partly because many people are jackasses. 

There is one thing in this world I never want to come back as and that is a pet fish. Particularly something like a betta or a goldfish. They have to be amongst the two mistreated pets kept today.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He bit me but I still love and care for him. If some one tried to hurt my fish I will have to call an ambulance for them after my revenge.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nuzzlux said:


> friend of mine had 2 betta in a 2.5 gal. I told her many times that was too small. She didn't care. Then randomly she bought 3 neon tetra and put them in a new 1 gallon with her other betta she got on a whim the same day. I got so mad at her. I told her to take the tetra out NOW and put them in the 2.5 gallon. She did. and of course the tetra ended up dying a few days later. But at least I saved her new betta in the 1 gal tank. So irresponsible it hurts. I try to explain to her the nitrogen cycle, over stocking, and schooling but she just pushes it off. UGH. She recently bought a cichlid and has it in 2.5 gal tank....... I just want to slap her -_-


:lol:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

gn3ranger said:


> +1 choclate I had my Betta in a vase too Now he is also in a heated filtered 10 gallon with 2 cories. Yahoo answers is sometimes so dumb glad i found this forum very informative.


 Cories are shoaling fish and need at least 4 members in the group to feel safe. Two is just not enoug.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

My friend's mom, whenever fish are on sale, she "couldn't resist buying one" she has ONE neon tetra! Overstocked tanks, never does water changes, and "every time I add a new fish one dies" so I tell her to do more water changes, but its "too much work" and I say "so you would spend a fish's life on your laziness?" I don't go to their house


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about ignorance.

The people who "don't look like they know what they are doing" don't bug me if they are willing to learn and proceed to do so. The people who kill their goldfish because they thought the petstore guy knew what he was talking about, but think to themselves, "His advice didn't work very well..." do not anger me. At least that ignorant person has some common sense. It would be nice if the road to knowledge for that type of person wasn't paved with dead fish, but some people only learn the hard way. As long as they can learn, and do learn, I can forgive ignorance. 

The only time ignorance bugs me to the point that someone is dead to me is when the person will not see the error of his or her ways no matter how many times he or she repeats the same exact error. Therefore, if someone is up to betta number 37 in the span of a month because he or she hasn't realized that 0.5 gallons is not enough space or water, I just can't forgive that. I know there are rumors and misinformation out there that can lead people to poor habitant choices. But when someone can't get the hint that he or she doesn't know how to care for fish no matter how many fish are killed, that person needs a new hobby. 

I suggest knitting since balls of yarn can't die. -_-


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah the most over stocked my family did is 3 common goldfish in 20 gallon but today only one is left they were actually pretty healthy before I got to this forum I recommended a female Betta for my teachers tank he seems to NOT LIKE BETTA FISH!!!!! Also a teacher kept a wedding Betta in a cold bowl we need to Aline our self with other aquarium forums and protest aquarium animal abuse but NO PETA they can not help us. I lost 3 bettas to ignorance a while back years span Betta one died in bowl Betta two died in bowl Betta three in a ten gallon Betta 4 community tank no lid I thought she was too smart to jump her death haunts me to this day Betta 4 lives in community tank with lid.only two bettas for a total of 3or4 years and a child that is pretty good. but so said for Betta one two and 4.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Freyja said:


> Cories are shoaling fish and need at least 4 members in the group to feel safe. Two is just not enoug.


I had two albino cories together ounce keep 3 and I can not keep 4 is a bad number.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Let me just say that it is okay to keep a betta in a bowl as long as it is at least (IMO) 1.5 gallons, has a heater set to the right temperature, and the proper amount of water changes are done.

The problem is, people can be extremely lazy and don't want to change the water more than once a month...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Ever since my daughter was small, when she would say "I want, this or that animal for a pet", I would tell her to first do her homework. Learn about what the animal needs, behavior, etc. I believe this advice is important for all people that are contemplating a new animal they have never had before.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

My mom would make me do that, then not let me get it.  she sucked. I was SO sure I was getting a bunny, I studied for hours! gosh


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

i buy plants on impulse and fish i know about my endler live bearer and oto were impulse buys but I already knew how for care for them and had some when i first bought my Betta but i knew nothing about it and already knew about it but I care for them.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Pogthefish said:


> My mom would make me do that, then not let me get it.  she sucked. I was SO sure I was getting a bunny, I studied for hours! gosh


 My daughter got the puppy, bunny, cockateil she wanted after she learned what they needed to live and be happy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good for your mom to learn proper care in my family I am the most intelligent member of my family.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

This is why I can't stand to hang out with most people... They dont want their ego crushed...

I always research now, when I was little I obviously didn't know anything, but I never actually had any pets besides dogs and cats and a hermit crab (nightmare from not knowing anything). When I wanted fish I want online and researched, I found out I wanted a betta and got a 5 gallon filtered and heated tank. Maybe its just me that I am open minded...

I totally agree with Aus though, you are responsible for your pets. You need to research how to take care of them. It is their fault. The petstore provides a place to buy pets, it isn't a information center and shouldn't be treated as one. You want to buy something? Take 5 minutes each day and learn.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

kfryman said:


> This is why I can't stand to hang out with most people... They dont want their ego crushed...
> 
> I always research now, when I was little I obviously didn't know anything, but I never actually had any pets besides dogs and cats and a hermit crab (nightmare from not knowing anything). When I wanted fish I want online and researched, I found out I wanted a betta and got a 5 gallon filtered and heated tank. Maybe its just me that I am open minded...
> 
> I totally agree with Aus though, you are responsible for your pets. You need to research how to take care of them. It is their fault. The petstore provides a place to buy pets, it isn't a information center and shouldn't be treated as one. You want to buy something? Take 5 minutes each day and learn.


No really they admit it my sister the artist my mom the teacher and my dad the contract worker for the FAA I also have a lot of mental conditions fish is the area of my aspie focus.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

My mom made me do a ton of research then instead of letting me get goldfish she convincd me to buy a betta because they are less maitnence well now that i have a five gal and 4 ten gals and have spent well over $200 i think she regrets it as thats alot of money a 13 year old invests in fish i think she wanted me to save it for my horse or something she doesn't like my fish stuff niether does my dad. but i can't imagine someone yonger and less dedicated then me taking care of fish without any family support it would end tragicaly for the fishi can't even imagine and then more horrible the parent buys the kid on no A TEDDY BOWL i think its called there is a thread about it how horrible!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The teddy tank also comes with feed ounce a week Betta myths and a dead fish for your spoiled brat teddy tank. I spend over 300 dollars a year on my fish and I am only 15.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

How horrible once a week feeding thats cruel


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

exactly they sell every myth and some brat is just gonna throw is at a wall there care guide has no truth. I feed my fish ounce a day and also I feed weekly freeze dried brine shrimp and flightless fruit flies daily pellets.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah they actually make money of the horrible things they make up they are horrible people with twisted minds


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am not calling all people who buy this teddy tank terrible most are most are ignorant and we can not stop them we complain they use the excuse we give money to cancer research the guy who made only did research in law nothing in fish care they said bettas live in puddles that is only true a few months a year and most of them die.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Niether am i the people who made it are horrible for coming up with the idea but it is for a good cause


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes if we could communicate with fish they would be a little comforted to find out they are helping children Betta love there children for 8 weeks we should make a big beautiful big fish tank and give the profits to helping cancer patients and and abused animals.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I had two albino cories together ounce keep 3 and I can not keep 4 is a bad number.


Huh?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Freyja said:


> Huh?


I have OCD HFA ADHD this is why I like 3s like the pretty tetra AKA the OCD tetra.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

then get 9, 3x3  you shouldn't let your condition harm your fish and if you can't have enough, the don't get any


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yes if we could communicate with fish they would be a little comforted to find out they are helping children Betta love there children for 8 weeks we should make a big beautiful big fish tank and give the profits to helping cancer patients and and abused animals.


 Oh we should totaly make a huge tank and evryone can donate decorations and supplies and accesories then auction it off and donate the money for a good cause!!! what a great idea  we are geniuses


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

This is totally random to the current posts, but I used to keep fish in bowls due to Elmo in _Sesame Street. _I had Dorothy 1, Dorothy 2, and Dorothy 3 when I was a kid. I also think that the show helped make bowls stereotypical for fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> then get 9, 3x3  you shouldn't let your condition harm your fish and if you can't have enough, the don't get any


Actually my cories are perfectly healthy except for normal albino Cory blindness in my tank they have been me for a year very calm and healthy except one has scoliosis like me he had it when i got them there barbels are long too they have never been medicated because of the scalelessness they are armored catfish. I ounce had an oto on its own but i added one and they are more active as soon as i can go to the pet store i can buy algae wafers. I meant 3 as in i had 3 catfish.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

yeah I know about cories being schooling fishies,but I do not want to upset my betta he is finally getting along with the cories 2 more emerald and Im sure he will get territorial. I got the cories from a friend since his tank shattered. They are always active chasing each other around and scavenging for food all the time.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> No really they admit it my sister the artist my mom the teacher and my dad the contract worker for the FAA I also have a lot of mental conditions fish is the area of my aspie focus.


Can you reword this or something? I don't even get what you are trying to say lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am saying I come from an abnormal family I mean who would want to be a special ed teacher I am forced to hang out with so many autistic no offense i have High Functioning Autism my whole family has at least one mental condition even the dog has ADHD and just about everyone I meet says i am a genius not trying to sound stuck up here.My pet store know some as the fish guy those bettas are so healthy. But we need to help the Bettas.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Actually my cories are perfectly healthy except for normal albino Cory blindness in my tank they have been me for a year very calm and healthy except one has scoliosis like me he had it when i got them there barbels are long too they have never been medicated because of the scalelessness they are armored catfish. I ounce had an oto on its own but i added one and they are more active as soon as i can go to the pet store i can buy algae wafers. I meant 3 as in i had 3 catfish.



You can't deny the fact that this is a fish that lives in groups of hundreds in the wild, you are denying them their basic needs by not allowing them a proper shoal.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Olympia said:


> You can't deny the fact that this is a fish that lives in groups of hundreds in the wild, you are denying them their basic needs by not allowing them a proper shoal.


By your logic 10 is not enough they are schooling growing barbs in a 20 gallon they are blind so they can not even see each other it would be over stocking next you will say I need to get another emperor tetra 3 in a 20 gallon is okay they have food plants and protection to light. bu your logic we have to keep one Betta in a 500 gallon tank. I am not denying I added one when they went to 20 gallon and they are shoaling.


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

Do people not hear themselves on here? So many people admit that they have made mistakes when they started keeping fish but then turn around and belittle the first timers who are making the same mistakes. I have recieved lots of great information from this site, no doubt life saving info for my betta. BUT I have also seen people attack and judge others for asking a question. People often read a simple question from a poster and assume they are doing everything wrong and get very nasty. It's wrong here and it's wrong in person. Don't assume because someone may be making mistakes with their fish care that they are awful people who abuse animals. They are just misinformed or uninformed. Like YOU used to be. Offer friendly advise, don't shame them. Shaming someone will not make them better pet keepers, giving them advise without judgement will. Be helpful not hurtful.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

MsGita said:


> Do people not hear themselves on here? So many people admit that they have made mistakes when they started keeping fish but then turn around and belittle the first timers who are making the same mistakes. I have recieved lots of great information from this site, no doubt life saving info for my betta. BUT I have also seen people attack and judge others for asking a question. People often read a simple question from a poster and assume they are doing everything wrong and get very nasty. It's wrong here and it's wrong in person. Don't assume because someone may be making mistakes with their fish care that they are awful people who abuse animals. They are just misinformed or uninformed. Like YOU used to be. Offer friendly advise, don't shame them. Shaming someone will not make them better pet keepers, giving them advise without judgement will. Be helpful not hurtful.


What are you talking about i just mentioned my Cory and he said I need more.


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What are you talking about i just mentioned my Cory and he said I need more.


There are also 6 pages of discussion before that. But thanks for proving my point.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

MsGita said:


> There are also 6 pages of discussion before that. But thanks for proving my point.


What do you mean, but let us get back to the fish abuse we need more fish awareness campaigns.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What are you talking about i just mentioned my Cory and he said I need more.


*She.

They need to be kept in groups as Cories are shoaling fish and they need at least 4-5 to feel secure. Olympia was giving info to you and you're just getting offended by that. She was being helpful not offensive.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yay I'm a girl! :-D
Any fish profile will tell you that cories and tetra are group oriented fish and need to have a nice sized group to interact with.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I really wish I could get two more but they are healthy and i already have enough fish in there I even give them sand and they comb it for me I want nothing more than to get a 30 gallon and add two more and move my fish there but I am sure my parents do not want me to get a bigger tank also they are surfacing the average amount I really appreciate the help they are some of the healthiest albino Cories i have ever seen I see them shoaling and combing and eating and being funny when they surface. Also they act even healthier and eat then pet store Cories.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I really wish I could get two more but they are healthy and i already have enough fish in there I even give them sand and they comb it for me I want nothing more than to get a 30 gallon and add two more and move my fish there but I am sure my parents do not want me to get a bigger tank also they are surfacing the average amount I really appreciate the help they are some of the healthiest albino Cories i have ever seen I see them shoaling and combing and eating and being funny when they surface. Also they act even healthier and eat then pet store Cories.


What fish do you have in your 20 gallon?


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

MsGita said:


> Do people not hear themselves on here? So many people admit that they have made mistakes when they started keeping fish but then turn around and belittle the first timers who are making the same mistakes. I have recieved lots of great information from this site, no doubt life saving info for my betta. BUT I have also seen people attack and judge others for asking a question. People often read a simple question from a poster and assume they are doing everything wrong and get very nasty. It's wrong here and it's wrong in person. Don't assume because someone may be making mistakes with their fish care that they are awful people who abuse animals. They are just misinformed or uninformed. Like YOU used to be. Offer friendly advise, don't shame them. Shaming someone will not make them better pet keepers, giving them advise without judgement will. Be helpful not hurtful.


+1 Great post.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

I've been keeping fish {off and on} for over 20 years. As I get into different species, I realize I know very little and have made a few mistakes even recently. Thanks to forums like this, I have been able to learn what I'm doing or have done wrong and am able to correct my mistakes. The issue is, there are SO MANY people out there who give misinformation and sometimes wading through the BS is harder than finding facts. The trouble is everyone wants to be a doctor and only a fraction of them have a degree.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Yay I'm a girl! :-D


For some reason I found that really funny :lol:
Some people are just stubborn (;


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

MsGita said:


> Do people not hear themselves on here? So many people admit that they have made mistakes when they started keeping fish but then turn around and belittle the first timers who are making the same mistakes. I have recieved lots of great information from this site, no doubt life saving info for my betta. BUT I have also seen people attack and judge others for asking a question. People often read a simple question from a poster and assume they are doing everything wrong and get very nasty. It's wrong here and it's wrong in person. Don't assume because someone may be making mistakes with their fish care that they are awful people who abuse animals. They are just misinformed or uninformed. Like YOU used to be. Offer friendly advise, don't shame them. Shaming someone will not make them better pet keepers, giving them advise without judgement will. Be helpful not hurtful.


This here is why I don't talk about my fish tanks on this forum because I know that I will berated by the "stuff" that I need. Personally I think that information is great to receive but it needs to be handled differently. I've seen people with great intentions 'tell' people what they need instead of 'suggesting' improvement. 

I will say, though, that I am grateful for all the information I was given through this community because I now have 5 balanced and thriving fish tanks that I love to look at and work on. It is the newer members that need a small lesson on conveyance of information to quit rubbing other members the wrong way.



Relic said:


> I've been keeping fish {off and on} for over 20 years. As I get into different species, I realize I know very little and have made a few mistakes even recently. Thanks to forums like this, I have been able to learn what I'm doing or have done wrong and am able to correct my mistakes. The issue is, there are SO MANY people out there who give misinformation and sometimes wading through the BS is harder than finding facts. *The trouble is everyone wants to be a doctor and only a fraction of them have a degree.*


The bold part made me laugh and is so true.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

3 cories 2 otos guppies 1 Betta 1 emperor tetra 2 assassin snails 1 galaxy rasbora gonna get more as soon as possible plants.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The teddy tank also comes with feed ounce a week Betta myths and a dead fish for your spoiled brat teddy tank. I spend over 300 dollars a year on my fish and I am only 15.


How do you get 300 dollars a year if you are only 15?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> How do you get 300 dollars a year if you are only 15?


10 dollars a week technically 520 I guess because the therapy and my pills I practically choke on them perfect grades and putting up with "specialist"who know nothing about Asperger syndrome the Idiot who originally diagnosed me said i would never accomplish anything he did not seem to know what an HFA is.Oh and i have physical problems bad back bad legs no energy or B12 and the fact i am in constant pain.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

kfryman said:


> This is why I can't stand to hang out with most people... They dont want their ego crushed...


I guess most people don't want to hang out with you either, if you go around crushing egos...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> 3 cories 2 otos guppies 1 Betta 1 emperor tetra 2 assassin snails 1 galaxy rasbora gonna get more as soon as possible plants.


How many guppies? Have you thought about putting the cories or otos into your 10 gallon?
I'd say, without getting rid of any fish.. You could get 5 galaxy rasbora and 4 more emperor tetra.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Olympia said:


> How many guppies? Have you thought about putting the cories or otos into your 10 gallon?
> I'd say, without getting rid of any fish.. You could get 5 galaxy rasbora and 4 more emperor tetra.


I can not my Betta would kill them he is hyper aggressive.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I recently went through this...I think I posted about it too...the other day at petco the gram, mom and 2 kids, buying a betta and placing a goldfish in the small bowl with it...the employee tried to discourage them but they didnt listen...they chose not to...to most ppl a fish is just a fish...Bettas in particular are incredibly intelligent and do display more personality imo than most other fish so hearing sad stories about Bettas really break my heart </3 ..all we can do is simply mention things to ppl, not in pushy mean ways, we need to gently and warmly educate...if someone wants to learn they will listen, if they dont they wont plain and simple.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> I recently went through this...I think I posted about it too...the other day at petco the gram, mom and 2 kids, buying a betta and placing a goldfish in the small bowl with it...the employee tried to discourage them but they didnt listen...they chose not to...to most ppl a fish is just a fish...Bettas in particular are incredibly intelligent and do display more personality imo than most other fish so hearing sad stories about Bettas really break my heart </3 ..all we can do is simply mention things to ppl, not in pushy mean ways, we need to gently and warmly educate...if someone wants to learn they will listen, if they dont they wont plain and simple.


Yeah mine has the attack anything personality he even bit my finger.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I guess most people don't want to hang out with you either, if you go around crushing egos...


Oh gosh here we go again... :roll:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Oh gosh here we go again... :roll:


Agree any fish abuse stories you guys have.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> 10 dollars a week technically 520 I guess because the therapy and my pills I practically choke on them perfect grades and putting up with "specialist"who know nothing about Asperger syndrome the Idiot who originally diagnosed me said i would never accomplish anything he did not seem to know what an HFA is.Oh and i have physical problems bad back bad legs no energy or B12 and the fact i am in constant pain.



Wow good for you... You have just inspired me, seriously. You have medical problems and yet you manage to do everything you need to do and take care of fish. You definitely deserve it at the least. I'm sorry about what your "specialist" said but he was obviously wrong. I don't know what an HFA is (about to look it up) but you really deserve a competent therapist.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh high functioning aspergers. I figured it out.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Oh gosh here we go again... :roll:


Leave me alone. Stop quoting me.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

:shock:
Seriously? :lol:


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

ZergyMonster said:


> This here is why I don't talk about my fish tanks on this forum because I know that I will berated by the "stuff" that I need. Personally I think that information is great to receive but it needs to be handled differently. I've seen people with great intentions 'tell' people what they need instead of 'suggesting' improvement.
> 
> I will say, though, that I am grateful for all the information I was given through this community because I now have 5 balanced and thriving fish tanks that I love to look at and work on. It is the newer members that need a small lesson on conveyance of information to quit rubbing other members the wrong way.
> 
> ...


Zergy...I agree...not about this site...I havent been on here very long and most ppl have been very pleasant and helpful  but I have been on other fish forums and have been very disapointed with their attitudes  being out of fish for a few years and just getting back into it and trying to do things right can be difficult when ppl corner you and make you feel terrible. This is probably a good time for ppl to re-evaluate the way they communicate with others...remember everyone...you began learning somewhere, you werent born with perfect ability to care for fish...you learned by listening to others or by making mistakes yourself...give ppl a chance, dont judge and try to kindly help  ...Everyone is different, they have different circumstances financially and through their home life...I think as long as the betta has clean water and a heater they are better off then when they were in a cup in the pet store. Encourage ppl to provide what they can for their betta but dont knock down or discourage others by putting down others tanks/equipment or fish. When we are warm and welcoming we are encouraging others to be open with their thoughts and questions inturn educating them and improving the life of their fish which is the purpose of this site right? Just for the record, I love everyones tanks and bowls, I offer suggestions and if you ask if a tank will or wont work i give my opinion, but I love seeing all the different tanks and bowls no matter how big or how small as long as the fish is well cared for, happy and healthy! I hope no one feels they need to "hide" their fish or aquariums, just because one person says something negative doesnt mean we all will


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Wow good for you... You have just inspired me, seriously. You have medical problems and yet you manage to do everything you need to do and take care of fish. You definitely deserve it at the least. I'm sorry about what your "specialist" said but he was obviously wrong. I don't know what an HFA is (about to look it up) but you really deserve a competent therapist.


No actually therapist is o.k. except for some reason that is the only ride I get sick on the I can walk i am not in terrible pain also when my appendix went out I lost my appetite and still have 3 months later i have had 2 surgeries this summer mu mom said if i get an IV in me i can set up the ten i have a phobia of needles and dried fish also my impulsiveness is getting worse would not surprise me if I still have some more undiagnosed stuff I also have MTHFR mutation i got an IV and CT scan painful all for my Betta.I also have heating problems bent spine (talk about Irony). 
My room is like a literal jungle.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> :shock:
> Seriously? :lol:


What?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I feel really bad teeny I'm sorry. This is just what people who have empty lives and feel they are better off dead do, make others feel bad on the Internet. I apologize for snapping at you.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I apologize for being a jerk face.
I'm used to it...

Edit; I appreciate it..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I feel really bad teeny I'm sorry. This is just what people who have empty lives and feel they are better off dead do, make others feel bad on the Internet. I apologize for snapping at you.


You did not snap at me so I assume some one else you are talking about but my asperger allows me to think like my fish a lot of them seem happy.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> No actually therapist is o.k. except for some reason that is the only ride I get sick on the I can walk i am not in terrible pain also when my appendix went out I lost my appetite and still have 3 months later i have had 2 surgeries this summer mu mom said if i get an IV in me i can set up the ten i have a phobia of needles and dried fish also my impulsiveness is getting worse would not surprise me if I still have some more undiagnosed stuff I also have MTHFR mutation i got an IV and CT scan painful all for my Betta.I also have heating problems bent spine (talk about Irony).
> My room is like a literal jungle.


So does the MTHFR mutation mean that your body can't make protiens? What does that do as far as what you can feel?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> So does the MTHFR mutation mean that your body can't make protiens? What does that do as far as what you can feel?


yeah I have a defiancy of just about every protein imaginable weird feel in my head hands a little shaky. but let us share fish abuse stories so we can learn more. Also things like fireworks drive me crazy including my APD sister.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Chocolatebetta lol, they weren't talking to you, they were talking to eachother...

I have friends btw finn lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Chocolatebetta lol, they weren't talking to you, they were talking to eachother...
> 
> I have friends btw finn lol.


Okay.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> yeah I have a defiancy of just about every protein imaginable weird feel in my head hands a little shaky. but let us share fish abuse stories so we can learn more.


Can I ask you one more question? How do you do the water changes with your back problem? I have trouble lifting the bucket when I do 50% changes on my little 5 gallon -.-


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

As for fish stories.... When I was twelve I had two comet goldfish in a half gallon bowl -.- that was about ten years ago.....


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Chocolatebetta lol, they weren't talking to you, they were talking to eachother...
> 
> I have friends btw finn lol.


Again, I am just a loser. I'm sorry for saying that....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Can I ask you one more question? How do you do the water changes with your back problem? I have trouble lifting the bucket when I do 50% changes on my little 5 gallon -.-


Even though it hurts my back I carry it to the front and pour it on the garden so my 20 foot pumpkin can grow. Also i am a mosquito magnet so yeah a lot of itchy bites. But a pet store I asked why the Fiddler Crab in Freshwater he said he acclimated them they only live a few weeks in freshwater and in brackish a year or two. Also I fill the bucket half way and use both hands and stretch after words. An example of fish of Bettas is Teddy Tank made by a bowl keeper and lawyer not fish person the website said he researched law also the care guide has every myth there is I mean feed every three weeks.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Four years ago when I was 11 I had a male betta in a 1/2 gal container.. Gosh so irresponsible! Unheated.. Once daily fed flakes... 100% water change once a week, NO WATER CONDITIONER :shock: somehow he lived 9 months. gosh this is embaressing!! 

Got a second and after it died two days later that I realized i needed water conditioner! My third lived for about a year and after that I gave up!
Then was at Walmart 4 months ago, pestered my parents... Brought her home in a 2.5 gal tank... Found this forum through yahoo answers... Shortly after got a 10 gal tank and a heater..

There's my story :-D


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

That's amazing that he lived for nine months with no water conditioner!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Four years ago when I was 11 I had a male betta in a 1/2 gal container.. Gosh so irresponsible! Unheated.. Once daily fed flakes... 100% water change once a week, NO WATER CONDITIONER :shock: somehow he lived 9 months. gosh this is embaressing!!
> 
> Got a second and after it died two days later that I realized i needed water conditioner! My third lived for about a year and after that I gave up!
> Then was at Walmart 4 months ago, pestered my parents... Brought her home in a 2.5 gal tank... Found this forum through yahoo answers... Shortly after got a 10 gal tank and a heater..
> ...


It is okay we all were ignorant of Bettas at one time or another. Also pet store "Betta Keepers" are not for Bettas rule of thumb Any tank with the word Betta on it is useless i bought a half gallon Betta keepers and put an inch of Peat moss and planted moss in it and the moss is thriving.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> That's amazing that he lived for nine months with no water conditioner!


Yeah I got him in September and he died in June. I heard they increase the level of chlorine in tap water in summer because more gross stuff wants into our water supply so I think it became too much. Poor guy 
I feel awful for doing that to those poor things.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Again, I am just a loser. I'm sorry for saying that....


You are not a loser you just need to think before you say something that can be seen as hurtful. Regardless we should return to the main point of this thread.

I have not had to be a part of a betta horror story, thankfully, every time that my friends need help with fish I am the person they come to. I have been researching and looking for answers about everything for about 8 months now I find my knowledge is vast but there is still much to learn. I give people plenty of reading material and give them incentive to do their own research as well.

Keeping the owner of a pet interested in their pet allows for ownership to be much more fulfilling.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettas can live a while in abuse like 3 years in a bowl we all know they live longer healthier lives in warm tanks my my Betta lived in a 1.5 unheated then took down my ten then added a heater for a few months he swapped tanks now he is in a heated 10 gallon with varied diet.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Yeah I got him in September and he died in June. I heard they increase the level of chlorine in tap water in summer because more gross stuff wants into our water supply so I think it became too much. Poor guy
> I feel awful for doing that to those poor things.


Oh don't feel bad. You make lots of animals happy now and that more than makes up for it .

I had those two comets in a half gallon and now I have one betta in a 5 gallon!

At the same time as the comets I had a Syrian hamster in a cage that was one cubic foot. Now I have one in a 30 gallon bin cage! We animal lovers learn quickly .


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Oh don't feel bad. You make lots of animals happy now and that more than makes up for it .
> 
> I had those two comets in a half gallon and now I have one betta in a 5 gallon!
> 
> At the same time as the comets I had a Syrian hamster in a cage that was one cubic foot. Now I have one in a 30 gallon bin cage! We animal lovers learn quickly .


Yes I love my family's crazy dog and my hyper aggressive Betta.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know why, but I haven't had a horror story with a betta, as I only got one last year. And I was researching what fish would be best for me, stumbling upon this site. I am sort of lucky, I don't have guilt but I never learned directly through the actions. I did however get two dwarf gouramis in a 5 gallon tank with a couple other fish a long time ago.

I will tell you my friend said that he was barely changing the water and feeding. He said that he didn't know how the fish were surviving. One was a betta in a 2.5 gallon. And there was a 10 gallon with 2 bala sharks and a couple other fish...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is terrible Balas are jumpy active and huge.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

My animals are the only thing that motivates me to live. I feel that without them I'm useless. Nobody try to tell me I'm not, I'm not looking for sympathy, but it's the truth 
Like when I'm feeling down and my cat comes to comfort his mommy  

YES IM HIS MOM! Lol I can't stand people that tell me
I'm not (; maybe not blood mother, but mother figure ^.^

Sorry for rambling O__O lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> My animals are the only thing that motivates me to live. I feel that without them I'm useless. Nobody try to tell me I'm not, I'm not looking for sympathy, but it's the truth
> Like when I'm feeling down and my cat comes to comfort his mommy
> 
> YES IM HIS MOM! Lol I can't stand people that tell me
> ...


My fish are my adopted children.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Nobody in my house understands my animal "thing".
As far as I'm concerned Im 15 yrs old and have 3 sons and 2 daughters. LOL


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha, I love my pets too! They tick you off sometimes but you still love them, just like someone that is in your family. So I do consider pets family. 

You're not crazy! I fell I like my pets more than most people lol.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

People have made fun of me for obsessing over my pets, lol. They give me a reason to wake up in the mooring when I have no other reason to. I just think about how they need me and I get out of bed and feed them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love my fish so much they eat better than I do also there water is cleaner than my floor I am a bit of a pack rat. I have an aquitance who thinks fish are decorations but few say fish are not pets to me I love aquatic life so much i eat no lifeforms that come from it.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

With my fish I feed them randomly lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I check on my fish in the middle of the night to make sure they are okay then give them a tiny amount of food. Yes one time when my male was in a Tempary fry holder in the 20 my galaxy rasbora jumped in thought I lost her she was upside down and almost eaten she made a full recovery this was a few months ago.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I love my fish so much they eat better than I do also there water is cleaner than my floor I am a bit of a pack rat. I have an aquitance who thinks fish are decorations but few say fish are not pets to me I love aquatic life so much i eat no lifeforms that come from it.


I don't eat fish either but that's just because I think it tastes gross


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I dont like any sea food! :shock: 

Yeah when I was in 5th grade I had pictures of my pets in my binder slot but people thought I was weird. Especially since some of the pictures are of my cats and people seem to think if you love cats that you're a crazy cat lady (in a bad way ;-) )

I hope the OP doesn't mind this huge change in conversation o.o lol


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

kfryman said:


> With my fish I feed them randomly lol.


I set aside a time in the morning to feed Finn because it helps me remember (I am very forgetful lol) it's one of my favorite times of the day and I always announce FINNFINN FEEDING FRENZYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I dont like any sea food! :shock:
> 
> Yeah when I was in 5th grade I had pictures of my pets in my binder slot but people thought I was weird. Especially since some of the pictures are of my cats and people seem to think if you love cats that you're a crazy cat lady (in a bad way ;-) )
> 
> I hope the OP doesn't mind this huge change in conversation o.o lol



I AM the OP lol!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I AM the OP lol!


Hahaha... Awkward.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm the one who changed the subject... Yay ADD!!! Whoooo- oh hi Finn...(he just waved at me... Or maybe he's just swimming...)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If my mom was not seriously allergic to cats we would have one I wish Ihad pics of my pets I am bad with pics but my Ipod screensaver has a Carter Pic. Wait being a crazy cat person is bad.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

One thing I love with cats is hiding behind furniture... And looking at them quickly, hiding again... They stalk you.. And suddenly pounce they scare me I scream lol. Then they run away meowing like maniacs and running every where because they're hyper. Lol


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I' sorry but I love fish, as in a nomming way lol. Also I love sushi! And no I am not Asian lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah it is okay to eat fish not BETTA fish but our Bettas eat fish have a few other reasons for not eating fish but these people were getting fish for there freshwater tank and they almost bought FIDDLER CRABS I informed them they only live a few weeks in freshwater and they did not buy them I do not work there but everyone who does sees me as a fish expert.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

kfryman said:


> I' sorry but I love fish, as in a nomming way lol. Also I love sushi! And no I am not Asian lol.


LOL well it's okay to eat fish! I think cows are beautiful creatures but I still loooove steak, burgers, and tri-tip.

I like sushi too, but only rolls with shrimp and/or crab in them...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yeah it is okay to eat fish not BETTA fish but our Bettas eat fish have a few other reasons for not eating fish but these people were getting fish for there freshwater tank and they almost bought FIDDLER CRABS I informed them they only live a few weeks in freshwater and they did not buy them I do not work there but everyone who does sees me as a fish expert.


Thats ridiculous why keep fiddler crabs in fresh water when it is basically a death sentence?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Thats ridiculous why keep fiddler crabs in fresh water when it is basically a death sentence?


Yeah I know but I saved those crabs now let us hope the pet store builds a brackish tanks. It annoys me when someone is like Bowls are okay my Betta lived in it a year what they do not know is in a big tank with a varied diet they can live for 7-8 years and 10 is not unheard of.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I think the majority of people reading and posting on this forum are seeking information, and to share the joys (and sorrows) of fishkeeping. This is a very different thing to keeping a string of doomed goldies or bettas in too-small, uncared for bowls and _never once questioning WHY_ they go fuzzy and die. 

Let alone defending their fishkeeping practises.. This is what I mean when I say ignorance needs to be shamed sometimes.

Yes, we all make mistakes - gosh, I've made a few :-(. And here we all are, interacting with each other, sharing knowledge, asking questions. To me, that's a very positive thing and even if people are still learning, maybe brand spanking new to fish in general and very overwhelmed (been there..) they are HERE. Yay. =)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Aus said:


> I think the majority of people reading and posting on this forum are seeking information, and to share the joys (and sorrows) of fishkeeping. This is a very different thing to keeping a string of doomed goldies or bettas in too-small, uncared for bowls and _never once questioning WHY_ they go fuzzy and die.
> 
> Let alone defending their fishkeeping practises.. This is what I mean when I say ignorance needs to be shamed sometimes.
> 
> Yes, we all make mistakes - gosh, I've made a few :-(. And here we all are, interacting with each other, sharing knowledge, asking questions. To me, that's a very positive thing and even if people are still learning, maybe brand spanking new to fish in general and very overwhelmed (been there..) they are HERE. Yay. =)


Yes I made my Betta mistakes we all make aquarium mistakes at one point.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, this is really a great place. I enjoy conversing here.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Yeah, this is really a great place. I enjoy conversing here.


Yes so hard to find people who know about fish and care about Fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, what a thread. I'm glad you guys stopped snapping at each other. I don't want to have to close the thread or send out pm's. I was at Petsmart the other day and a family of 3 or 4 were going out the door after buying a fish. It was in a bag so I don't know what kind it was, maybe a goldfish. A kid about 5 or 6 was holding the bag and as soon as they got out the door the kid DROPPED the bag! I was like OMG that fish is probably gonna be dead by the time they get home.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Wow, what a thread. I'm glad you guys stopped snapping at each other. I don't want to have to close the thread or send out pm's. I was at Petsmart the other day and a family of 3 or 4 were going out the door after buying a fish. It was in a bag so I don't know what kind it was, maybe a goldfish. A kid about 5 or 6 was holding the bag and as soon as they got out the door the kid DROPPED the bag! I was like OMG that fish is probably gonna be dead by the time they get home.


Poor fishes I blame the parents they should of held the bag not a toddler rule of thumb most Betta supplies with the word Betta on them are useless like Betta bowls. Few people respect fish today I blame sushi.


----------



## Ginzuishou (Feb 16, 2012)

When I was a kid, I put my goldfish in an above ground swimming pool in the fall. The pool froze over in winter. In spring, amazingly he was still alive, so I caught him and put him back in the 10 gallon tank, but he died soon after.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Ginzuishou said:


> When I was a kid, I put my goldfish in an above ground swimming pool in the fall. The pool froze over in winter. In spring, amazingly he was still alive, so I caught him and put him back in the 10 gallon tank, but he died soon after.


Sad he died but wow I knew they liked cold water and all Koi survive freezes like that too i read about a guy in new jersey who did that when he drained the pool of bug larvae and algae he caught the healthiest black molly he had ever seen.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pitluvs said:


> Yup, and if someone did that to me, I'd let them have an earful. Ya's gotta be careful, especially with Moms. We don't take much from people, let alone strangers. I'm just saying, not nice to judge someone based on looks. She may have been someone having a bad day and just told her kid whatever they wanted so she could get home lol But on the other hand, yes she could have been someone who knew little, or someone who probably joined this forum shortly after getting it.


My mother puts up with me. I consider my mom patient. My mom is the mother of two children one who is a bit annoying with attention problems and still learning sociol skill ths other APD the one with attention problems is autistic the those kind of parents are very patient.


----------



## Hassled (Sep 30, 2012)

"He stays warm cause there isnt enough water to get to cold" worst quote of the day.


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

That's crazy! My LFS won't even sell me plants (marimo moss balls) until my tank was done being medicated and a water sample proved sufficient nutrients (due to a recent decline in all nitrates, ammonia, and nitrites to zero) lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

iElBeau said:


> That's crazy! My LFS won't even sell me plants (marimo moss balls) until my tank was done being medicated and a water sample proved sufficient nutrients (due to a recent decline in all nitrates, ammonia, and nitrites to zero) lol.


actually that in my opinion is good medication can kill plants. For example if you put algae killer in there it would kill marimo. They seem to be caring for their stock well.


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

The problem is not only ignornat people but also ignorant lfs employees. My friend from overseas is planning on getting a betta after i showed her photos of my new guy. She's planning a 6 gallon tank which i think is great, however she went to the lfs and the guy recommended she put in neon tetras with her betta and some large snails. I've managed to talk her out of the tetras, i just think her new betta will be happier by itself. The guy at the lfs shouldn't be recommending these things, luckily my friend has now been directed to this site and is willing to learn.


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> actually that in my opinion is good medication can kill plants. For example if you put algae killer in there it would kill marimo. They seem to be caring for their stock well.


Oh don't worry, I knew that, and I was asking for future reference at the store, but he assumed I wanted them right then, and was like "nooo! Not until your tank is all better" Lol. And I thought it was actually a great thing  I wasn't complaining so much as shocked at the difference between great employees and the crap people are talking about here


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

iElBeau said:


> Oh don't worry, I knew that, and I was asking for future reference at the store, but he assumed I wanted them right then, and was like "nooo! Not until your tank is all better" Lol. And I thought it was actually a great thing  I wasn't complaining so much as shocked at the difference between great employees and the crap people are talking about here


Oh sorry if I offended you but that is great when pet stores make sure the pets get good homes.


----------

